# Nels "Dan" Niemi - [San Leandro, California]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Calif. officer slain; suspect in custody

Officer Down: Nels "Dan" Niemi - [San Leandro, California]

Update: The suspect, Irving Ramirez has been caught

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Biographical Info

Age: 42

Additional Info: Officer Niemi was a three-year veteran of the force and leaves behind a wife and two children.

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Officer Niemi was shot and killed while responding to a call.

Date of Incident: July 25, 2005

Suspect Info: Police are looking for the alleged shooter, Irving Ramirez, 23-years-old. He goes by the street name "Gotti."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KRON 4 News

Suspect: Irving Ramirez

SAN LEANDRO, Calif. -- Authorities are searching for the suspect who they believe shot and killed a San Leandro police officer late Monday night.

Officer Nels "Dan" Niemi, 42, was gunned down late Monday night after responding to a disturbance on the 14700 block of Doolittle Dr.

Witnesses say neighbors on Doolittle Dr. called police at 10:50 p.m. Monday to complain of young people loitering on the street. The officer arrived and started talking with a group of young adults.

Related Storys:

http://www.kron4.com/Global/story.asp?S=3641101&nav=5D7lcZih

August 1
http://www6.lexisnexis.com/publishe...d=536&topicId=14195&docId=l:299566822&start=9


----------

